# Historical Fiction



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am reading the Saxon trilogy by Bernard Cornwell.  great series.  however, the pricing is really steep.  all are currently in paperback, but each kindle edition is 9.99.  as the books are only around 400pg each, i fly thru them.

looks like it is a case where the publisher sets the price (and they set it high).

any other suggestions on good historical fiction that will not break the bank.  i don't mind paying 5-6 dollars, especially if it's a long book.

thanks, rick..


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Below are two I've read by Ken Follet, and one I'm currently reading now by Sir Walter Scott. The Follet books are more expensive than you mentioned; however, they are easily twice the size of a Cornwell book.

_The Pillars of the Earth_ by Ken Follet $6.99

_World Without End_ by Ken Follet $8.99

_Ivanhoe_ by Sir Walter Scott $0.00; Although written in 1819, it is actually set in 1194.

If you like Sir Walter Scott, there are several other choices it looks like you could find for free (e.g., _Rob Roy_, _The Lady of The Lake_, _Waverley_, and _The Bride of Lammermoor_). Wikipedia gives the idea that Scott was one of the first to write historical fiction.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't read it myself but Manda Scott's Boudica series is supposed to be very good. They are all under $10 but only the first two books are under $6

http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-the-Eagle-ebook/dp/B000FBFNP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1285340504&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-the-Bull-ebook/dp/B000FC1M32/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-the-Hound-ebook/dp/B000FCKNVY/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-the-Serpent-Spear-ebook/dp/B000QBYEUA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to recommend Madison Smartt Bell's All Souls Rising, about the Haitian slave rebellion, but I see that it's priced the same - $9.99. It's the first of a trilogy, with the other two, Master of the Crossroads and The Stone That the Builder Refused, also priced that high. I only read the first one, though.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

You might like _I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince_ by Rosanne Lortz. I married the author so I am biased as to how good a book it is. It has been getting good reviews though and we try to keep it at a good price for $2.99. You can learn more about it if you like at http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is one I bet you've never heard of. It's called  The Walking Drum, by Louis LAmour. He usually did Westerns, but he also did this rather well written piece of historical fiction involving life in a caravan crossing 12th Century Europe.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll second L'Amour's The Walking Drum. Fantastic story told by a master storyteller.

I actually prefer the author's handful of historical and modern books more than I do his well-known Westerns. And his autobiography, Education of a Wandering Man, if one of my all-time favorite books.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

darkbow said:


> I'll second L'Amour's The Walking Drum. Fantastic story told by a master storyteller.
> 
> I actually prefer the author's handful of historical and modern books more than I do his well-known Westerns. And his autobiography, Education of a Wandering Man, if one of my all-time favorite books.


I've been googling his works, trying to find a list of his historical fiction, but have been unsuccessful - do you know where I can find this? I love historical fiction. Thanks!!!


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I LOVE "Tai Pan" by James Clavell- an action/inrigue swashbuckling novel set in 1840's Hong Kong and Macao.  Fascinating setting and characters.  The battle scene with the two clipper ships is fantastic!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a big Clavell fan and I believe a few of his books are priced lower than most in the Kindle store.  And I hear there's a good book out there about the lost colony that's reasonably priced.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

I think Ken Follett is always fairly solid. He's more than just a good entertainer, he picks some very interesting subject matter, too. Everyone knows about Pillars of the Earth, but I would recommend JACKDAWS. It's based on the true experiences of women spies in WW2 -- not many books on this, and very compelling.

I also thought Sarah Dunant's IN THE COMPANY OF THE COURTESAN was good --- very vivid and witty in places (it has more verve than a Philippa Gregory-style novel)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm currently reading Lonesome Dove on my Kindle. Although the pace reads a bit slow at times (for my tastes), it's a very entertaining read.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Sharon Kay Penman is also well known for her historical novels.  And a few of them are $9.99.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Stories about people running around in circles, pulling at their hair, mumbling incoherently when they're not shouting hysterically.  I just don't get the appeal.

Oh.  Wait.  You said, "Historical."

Never mind.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to concur with the Clavell recommendation. And, while I'm not a western fan, I immensely enjoyed the book _Shane_. James Michener also comes to mind when I think of historical fiction.

But if you want real history that reads almost like fiction and is just as entertaining then I would highly recommend Cornelius Ryan (_The Longest Day: June 6, 1944 D-Day_; _A Bridge Too Far_). Absolutely riveting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If you want a romantic historical fiction (not "sex filled"),  I enjoyed reading "On Falcons Wings" by Lisa Yarde.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Robert Harris is another good bet. His series set in Rome (Imperium, Conspirata) is excellent. It revolves around the life of Cicero, Julius Caesar and the fall of the Republic. It's something like a Roman soap opera with intellect!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I love all of Sally Gunning's historical fiction novels: The Widow's War, Bound, and her latest, The Rebellion of Jane Clarke. Please excuse me ... if there's a way to link directly to the Kindle editions, I'm not aware of it or can't seem to find the editions on Link-Maker 2.0.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any well-written depression era or Victorian era novels?  Thanks ...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm reading *Kristin Lavransdatter* now -- a trilogy by Sigrid Undset set in 14th c. Norway. It was published in Norwegian in 1920-22. Borrowed ebook from public library, because the set is $18.99 (publisher price) for kindle or any other ereader and each of the three books are $12.99 for ebook. I'm in the 2nd book, "The Wife." I like it, although some of it is a bit depressing. I like the writing style. It may appeal more to women, but I've seen some comments by men in Goodreads website.

The paperbacks at Amazon (with A's discount) cost less than the ebooks.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristin-Lavransdatter-Penguin-Classics-ebook/dp/B002GEDEKG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1291089735&sr=8-1


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I'm currently reading Lonesome Dove on my Kindle. Although the pace reads a bit slow at times (for my tastes), it's a very entertaining read.


That's one of my top five favorite all-time novels!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

If the 1940s count (I hope they do!), I can recommend _December 6_ by Martin Cruz Smith, the same author who wrote _Gorky Park_. _December 6_ has been overlooked but I think it's a great story that gets inside Imperial Japan on the eve of Pearl Harbor through the eyes of an American expat with one foot in both cultures. The story has shades of Casablanca:

http://www.amazon.com/December-6-ebook/dp/B000FBJHZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291164444&sr=1-1

Also, for more 1930s and 40s I recommend any of Alan Furst's espionage novels. Lots of great historical detail without overdoing it (usually).



Steve


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Just read The Crusader by Michael Eisner which was excellent.
Also you probably already know of or have read them but any of the Aubrey-Maturin books by Patrick O Brian maybe worth a look for you too if you havent already.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

You absolutely CANNOT go wrong with "The Source" by James A. Mitchener.  It's at $7.09, but an absolutely wonderfully read!  Long and almost impossible to put down . . .  

Dan --


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

libro said:


> Can anyone recommend any well-written depression era or Victorian era novels? Thanks ...


You might find something that interests you here:

http://www.historicalnovels.info/index.html

You can search by period, place, and author.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> You might find something that interests you here:
> 
> http://www.historicalnovels.info/index.html
> 
> You can search by period, place, and author.


What a great site! It's perfect, since my preference in what I want to read in historical fiction always changes. Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

libro said:


> What a great site! It's perfect, since my preference in what I want to read in historical fiction always changes. Thanks for recommending it.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Herzwords (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you read Laurie Fabiano's Elizabeth Street? Good stuff. I know her personally actually - It made it on to Oprah's list. If you like early NY stories, it could be fun for you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of Victory Thompson's mysteries set in turn of the (20th) century NYC.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Doug said:


> Stories about people running around in circles, pulling at their hair, mumbling incoherently when they're not shouting hysterically. I just don't get the appeal.
> 
> Oh. Wait. You said, "Historical."
> 
> Never mind.


LOL!


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

My wife really liked the Ann Perry historical mystery books. Sometimes she read two or three a week (an ability I am very jealous of). She said some were better then others but over all she really liked the style of the books.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Herzwords said:


> Have you read Laurie Fabiano's Elizabeth Street? Good stuff. I know her personally actually - It made it on to Oprah's list. If you like early NY stories, it could be fun for you.


I really enjoyed that book!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

A classic: _I, Claudius_ by Robert Graves, and the sequel _Claudius the God_
Highly recommended if you like intrigue, backstabbing, murder and imperial politics behind the screens.

I also loved Colleen McCullough's _Masters of Rome_ series, beginning with _The First Man in Rome_.

Really long, long books and still too short.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> You might find something that interests you here:
> 
> http://www.historicalnovels.info/index.html
> 
> You can search by period, place, and author.


Thanks for that tip about the Historical Novels site. Here's another one: War Through the Generations:

http://warthroughthegenerations.wordpress.com/

It lists novels set during any wartime period that involves the US, though it's not restricted to US topics. It includes review links, recommended reads and reading challenges.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a Ken Follett fan, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_The Pillars of the Earth_ by Ken Follet $6.99

I endorse The Pillars of the Earth. Had it in paperback and passed it round. Engrossing read and the sub plots tie up so well at the end. Everyone seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe you know about it already, but another useful site for historical fiction is the Historical Novel Society. They have a newsletter and online reviews, etc., of all new historical novels that are published:

http://www.historicalnovelsociety.org/


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Steve Anderson said:


> Thanks for that tip about the Historical Novels site. Here's another one: War Through the Generations:
> 
> http://warthroughthegenerations.wordpress.com/
> 
> It lists novels set during any wartime period that involves the US, though it's not restricted to US topics. It includes review links, recommended reads and reading challenges.


My friends actually run that site. It's really a reading challenge: each year, they pick a war and then ask you to commit to reading a certain number of books about that war. It's a cool idea. And yes, a fantastic place to look for historical fiction titles. Just be sure to check everything carefully, as not all books listed there are historical fiction!


----------

